
Apple to suspend iTunes Store support for “obsolete” first-gen Apple TV - rlv-dan
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/apple-to-suspend-itunes-store-support-for-obsolete-first-gen-apple-tv/
======
gargravarr
In fairness, 11 years is a pretty good run for an early internet appliance. I
bought one of these to run XBMC (Crystalbuntu) - the hardware is very neat,
but eventually it was going to hit a wall. It's done well, time for
retirement.

It's lasted longer than the drastically more expensive first-gen iPhone and
iPad, and people change those like underwear!

